# Digital Thermometers Necessary?



## onoku (Mar 5, 2011)

The majority of posts I see dealing with thermometers are digital this, remote that. What about a good old fashioned analog thermometer? I am a bit of a cheapo (I can't help it, I'm young and married), and I would rather not spend 50 bucks on a thermometer at the moment. Do constant updates on meat temperature really matter? Or when I think I am done, can I just stick an analog in it to make sure?


----------



## les3176 (Mar 5, 2011)

You can use the cheap oven thremos too some of us just like to have the ability to have constant readings at our sides with out having to opening the smoker thus loseing heat. As long as the thremo that you use is accurate just use what ever you want.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 5, 2011)

Temperature control is the most important aspect of successful smoking. By using one thermometer to keep track of the smoker temperature and another thermometer to check the food temperature, this is the most important  thing when it comes to BBQ


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 5, 2011)

Any good Accurate Meat Thermometer will work, some of us just like all the newest toys, and digital works for us and doesn't interrupt our watching ball games and taste testing the malt products advertised on those games as much by not having to run and check the temps...


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 5, 2011)

I did it for years without a remote thermometer until I joined this glorious web site.now there is no way I would try smoking with out one.my therms are not the best but they are accurate and make life so much easier.you can buy one at wally world for 16 dollars that works well,              what ever you decide to go with,be sure to check it with boiling water...


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 6, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> Temperature control is the most important aspect of successful smoking. By using one thermometer to keep track of the smoker temperature and another thermometer to check the food temperature, this is the most important  thing when it comes to BBQ




My thoughts exactly. As long as you know for sure you are at a certain temp then it doesn't matter what kind of thermometer you use. Also just as important is knowing the internal temp of the meat so you know when it is done and that is was safely cooked. A digital thermometer is much easier for monitoring internal temps of meat because you don't have to open the smoker all the time to get a reading on the meat. Do you have to use one? No. Is it easier? In my opinion. Heck yea! What ever way you go is fine as long as your thermometers are accurate. As was mentioned above you can usually get a good digital thermometer at you local stores for under $20. It may not be wireless but hey that's just an added luxury.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

What Ross said. X2


----------



## onoku (Mar 6, 2011)

Once again, it seems I've forgotten my pledge to stop buying cheap junk and to start buying quality stuff that will last. I should probably just pay a few more bucks and get a digital thermo... my inner cheapskate often takes over.


----------



## dnovotny (Mar 6, 2011)

again you can get something nice at a cheap price if you know where to look

go to amazon ,ebay,  sears, target website and sometime you can get

a good deal.. i use a remote one just because i can go in the house

and have it with  me at all times...just a thought


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 6, 2011)

You can use any thermometer you want.  A couple of things for you to consider though...

You must make sure that whatever you use is calibrated to make sure you're getting an accurate reading.  Because of the cost, digital is usually more accurate.  But not always true.  The other consideration when using an analog for internal meat temps is those take a while to register.  So you're going to either going to have the lid lifted for an extended period and you'll be taking it in and out all the time.  So this isn't a great method for keeping chamber temps up.

It'll work.  Just know that there are easier and more effective methods.


----------



## smokingeagle (Mar 6, 2011)

I have two mavrick et-73 used them today for first time in my uds and love them.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Exactly what eagle said. Those mavericks are cheap 30-35 & will last you awhile. I'm pretty cheap to ( don't tell the wife ) but these are just little comforts that are just worth it. Also IF you go past a good moist internal temp you could make something that would have been soooo juicy & tender, dry & tuff!


----------



## onoku (Mar 6, 2011)

Well it seems you all have convinced me, so now I am looking up thermometers. I've seen a lot of people recommending the Mav e-73s, but what about these two?

ET-71

CDN Proaccurate

They both have pretty good reviews and are at least $10 cheaper. What do you think?


----------



## venture (Mar 6, 2011)

I would recommend spending a couple more bucks and getting the new ET 732.  Range is greater and the reviews are much better.  I love mine which I bought from Scott at Amazen.  If you want to go cheaper, there are $15 probe models from Wallyworld or almost any place else, but they are not a true remote. Also, you will want more than one, and then your price is up there. The cheaper probe models served me well until the 732 replaced the questionable ET 73, when I took the plunge.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 7, 2011)

Onoku,

I use one Maverick ET-73, the nice thing about it is it has two probes that measure different things and is also a remote so you will not be tied down to the smoker every minute during a smoke.  One probe you hang inside your cooking chamber to monitor the cooking chamber temperature which is very important.  The other probe is used after you get your meat through the safe meat zone which is from 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hours or less ( you will want to read more about this in the food safety section of this site).  You can insert this probe into your meat to monitor the temperature once it has been smoking for a while and then leave it in place to let you know what the internal temperature of your meat is thus knowing when it is done.  It is much more important to cook your meat by temperature instead of time when cooking low and slow.  The ET-73 is also a remote thermometer so you can hook your remote on your belt and go into your house and do other things within 100 feet of your Smoker, (give or take a few feet and depending on what kind of house you live in).  This type of thermometer will run you between $30 and $35 dollars and if you take care of it, it will last a long time.  I find that for my use this little jewel does the trick and I have not had any problems with the one I have now or the one I wore out (not completely it's 3 or 4 years old, but I need to get new probes and wires) on my smoker at my lake house.  The reason I like this one, it's reasonable priced, it does what I need it to do, it does not tie me up to the smoker and it works well.  I like it and it did not break the bank!

Another thing that was mentioned in all of the above post was that you need to make sure what ever you use is calibrated but it seems no one told you how to tell if your thermometer was right or wrong.  It is easy, water boils at 212 degrees.  So put a pot of water on the stove, bring it to a boil and insert your thermometer, it should read somewhere close to 212 degrees give or take a bit for minerals in the water, hardness of the water, suspended solids, city or well water etc.  If it is reading correctly it will be somewhere around 212 degrees.

Now, you have a lot of information, check out some more information here and check the sites that sell different styles and types of thermometers look at what each one does and remember you need to know, one way or the other, what the cooking chamber temperature is and what the internal temperature of your meat is, with that in mind study, look, read and decide what will work for you. Onoku, we are so glad to have you with us here at SMF and we want to be of help but in doing so we do not wish to confuse you. Don't weigh what I say above what others say, find out for yourself and use us as information in making your decision.

If no one has mentioned it to you yet, please consider the FREE 5 DAY E-COURSE that is offered here on Smoking Meat.  I had been smoking meat for about 6 years when I got it and I really learned so much from it, a lot of things that I had never even though about.  All you have to do is sign up for it and it will be sent to you every day for 5 days, if it misses a day contact Jeff and he will see you get what you need.  Another thing Onoku, the only dumb question that you can ask here......is the one you *do not ask*.  Let us know what you decide.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## sqwib (Mar 7, 2011)

2 for $30.92 includes shipping

One for the meat and one for the chamber.

A wise investment.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 7, 2011)

i guess i will be the one to go against the gain here..................

without knowing yer smoker, food knowledge, common sence.....etc, what ever happened to good old fashion BBQ skills. do you really need to know that yer smoke chamber is at 240 and not 260? do we not know how to manage a fire to get the desired temps. how did our elders ever pass this skilled tradition on to us with out 2 or sometimes 3 digital AND wireless probes sticking out of our smokers that look like a set up from kennedy space center ready for a launch! i cook for a living and and all i have is a regular dial thermo that i calabrate once a week and i only use on large pieces of meat. Onoku, use what works for you best and know yer equipment and methods..........and Sqwib posted a great deal!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

chefrob said:


> i guess i will be the one to go against the gain here..................
> 
> without knowing yer smoker, food knowledge, common sence.....etc, what ever happened to good old fashion BBQ skills. do you really need to know that yer smoke chamber is at 240 and not 260? do we not know how to manage a fire to get the desired temps. how did our elders ever pass this skilled tradition on to us with out 2 or sometimes 3 digital AND wireless probes sticking out of our smokers that look like a set up from kennedy space center ready for a launch! i cook for a living and and all i have is a regular dial thermo that i calabrate once a week and i only use on large pieces of meat. Onoku, use what works for you best and know yer equipment and methods..........and Sqwib posted a great deal!


I think what you say is spot on for someone with your experience, but for a beginning BBQ'er the more help he has regulating the pit temp, & knowing when food is done, by knowing the exact internal meat temp the better his BBQ will be. Yes the longer he uses his smoker the more insight he will acquire and he may not have to rely on the gadgets , that most of us use to make BBQ'ing a little easier. Plus dang Rob we like our toys!


----------



## onoku (Mar 7, 2011)

Well maybe I'll try and convince my wife to let me get an et-73... I should be able to get away with it since it is for cooking and she is still in a bit of shock at my sudden interest in cooking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2011)

People that don't use the available therms amaze me.

They are either 10 times better at this stuff than I am, or they could be taking unnecessary chances.

I couldn't live without the modern conveniences of remote therms, because I got enough other things to worry about other than what temp the smoker & the meat is at given times.

Remotes give you the benefit of knowing the temps without opening the door, which is a real good thing when smoking.

My two Piasters,

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Mar 7, 2011)

x2 Bear...i got lucky and my et-73 has excellent range ...shooting through garage and house..if anything ever happened to it i would have another ordered that day. It sure makes the confidence level of walking away from your smoker jump to a new high when you are updated any time you want to be. The bonus of not opening the smoker and losing heat in the dead of winter saves time on your smoke and money. I think it is foolish not to own a good digital thermometer. All it takes is to Ruin one thirty dollar brisket because of a huge temperature spike and a person would wish they would have spent the money on a good duel probe thermometer.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> My thoughts exactly. As long as you know for sure you are at a certain temp then it doesn't matter what kind of thermometer you use. Also just as important is knowing the internal temp of the meat so you know when it is done and that is was safely cooked. A digital thermometer is much easier for monitoring internal temps of meat because you don't have to open the smoker all the time to get a reading on the meat. Do you have to use one? No. Is it easier? In my opinion. Heck yea! What ever way you go is fine as long as your thermometers are accurate. As was mentioned above you can usually get a good digital thermometer at you local stores for under $20. It may not be wireless but hey that's just an added luxury.


It cant be said any better than this


----------



## hmcm (Mar 7, 2011)

ET-732 All the way!  www.amazenproducts.com

The only way to go!

Remember, you get what you pay for!  The glory of a cheap price is soon smothered by the sting of poor quality!  Todd at amazen products will hook you up!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Plus dang Rob we like our toys!


i'm all for toys...........hell, they even call my digital a "thermo-couple" and it's almost 2x' the $$ of a thermapen and it can tell the difference between the bottom temp and the top temp of a glass of ice water...................my point is, an analog dial thermo works just fine, i use one everyday. and i did mention that sqwib posted a good deal!


----------



## meateater (Mar 8, 2011)

Cuz we can.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. :)


----------



## venture (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I am half way in the middle on this one. If we know what our smoker is doing, we could even use the factory one, or none at all. Until then, I think new smokers really need to know.

I like knowing the temp on my meat, even though I might already know by look or feel.

I would recommend that new smokers and new cooks rely on a good therm until they get the idea.  Even with experienced cooks, thicker cuts of meat might be best done by thermo rather than touch.

I still like the ET 723 so I can monitor my temps from my computer.  Having said that, I do need an excuse to get up for a fresh beer now and then?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

Onoku said:


> The majority of posts I see dealing with thermometers are digital this, remote that. What about a good old fashioned analog thermometer? I am a bit of a cheapo (I can't help it, I'm young and married), and I would rather not spend 50 bucks on a thermometer at the moment. Do constant updates on meat temperature really matter? Or when I think I am done, can I just stick an analog in it to make sure?


I know exactly where you're coming from. As mentioned above, a digital probe has major benefits by allowing you to keep the smoke chamber closed and not lose a ton of heat and add excessive cooking time. Constant reading are not needed at all. I generally wait for at least 4-5 hours to probe a 5lb or larger cut, and 8-9 hours or more before stabbing a really large cut of meat.

I don't own a remote unit, but have had several inexpensive digitals. My first 3 Acu-Rite were purchased from the local hardware store for $22.50 each. I've damaged 2 heads, and just today have found that my probe I'm currently using is damaged giving erratic readings. I do have a brand new back-up which I purchased at a nearby Walmart for $15.00 last week. This is a Mainstays brand...a simple temp only, no timer, no time-of-day thermo with an alarm set-point. This unit is also manufactured by/for Acu-Rite, and sold under the Walmart brand. I'll likely grab another one or two for this price...




Venture said:


> *I guess I am half way in the middle on this one. If we know what our smoker is doing, we could even use the factory one, or none at all. Until then, I think new smokers really need to know.*
> 
> I like knowing the temp on my meat, even though I might already know by look or feel.
> 
> ...


That is a very good point. I calibrate my door thermometers regularly, using a verified digital probe on the grate close to the door therm. Monitoring grate temps with a probe is a practice I only use when I've made modifications to the rig itself which may alter flow through the smoke chamber, or if I load the smoker with different types/sizes/shapes of multiple pieces of meats on multiple grates, or when panning/tenting ribs, brisket or butt to bring to finish temps. Having a pan in a smoker seriously alters flow in the smoke chamber, so if you're still smoking something else while having a panned meat finishing up, it's better to know for sure than guess what your grate temps are. Sometimes, just loading the smoker differently can impact how everything works inside, causing higher/lower fire and/or high/lower exhaust ventilation adjustment to compensate for those changes. That's a good time to monitor grate temps and compare the readings with the door thermometer.

Once you've become familiar with all these little changes that can effect the way the smoker runs, you may become more comfortable with trusting the analog thermometer on the smoke chamber door. Same thing goes for the meat you're smoking...get familiar with an approximation of how long it takes to bring a certain cut/weight to a certain I/T below your finished temps so you have some cushion, and then probe for assurance. Just remember that not every similar cut will smoke at the same pace...they have a mind of their own, and when they're done, they're done. Temp swings in the smoke chamber, humidity and a barrage of other factors come into play as well.

Good thread, and tons of great responses!

Eric


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 8, 2011)

Onoku,You can get an analog type at your grocery store,(like cooks use in a restaurant)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Cost is minimal and usually they are easy to recalibrate
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I used to use one to keep an eye on my grate temps.,by way of the little assembly holes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smaller , yes , but you still have good eyes being you are young
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.They are not (instant read out) but will do a good job for you at a minimum cost.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hope this helps you, and when you get going I hope you can...


----------



## onoku (Mar 8, 2011)

This sure turned into one hell of a thread. I think I will end up getting the et-73, my wife isn't giving me too much resistance on buying what I want (though she did point out that I am spending more money on cooking gear than she ever did). But I know the way to my wife's heart is through a good set of ribs!

I really appreciate all the feedback everyone is giving; really got a good bunch here.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of good advice above. Saw squibs link & I am currently using the Taylor 1478 model....15 bucks at Target & no S&H. I do plan on getting the new Maverick, liking the dual probe idea and it's the latest model. Being in a hurry to start smoking again I bought an el cheapo digital for 10 bucks....well, first time out I dropped the thing about a foot onto the concrete patio while taking ribs out of the smoker and that was all she wrote for it. I was pissed at myself for NOT spending the few extra bucks for a better one. The receipt and package was already in the trash so couldn't even take it back. Story of my life, seems like. Back to the store for another better one.....for what I spent on the two of them I should have just ordered the Maverick in the first place. Some things are just worth the few extra bucks....like computers, knives, booze and sometimes...women. You get what you pay for.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 9, 2011)

Onoku said:


> This sure turned into one hell of a thread. I think I will end up getting the et-73, my wife isn't giving me too much resistance on buying what I want (though she did point out that I am spending more money on cooking gear than she ever did). But I know the way to my wife's heart is through a good set of ribs!
> 
> I really appreciate all the feedback everyone is giving; really got a good bunch here.




If you decide to spring a few extra bucks, go for the as HMCM stated above.

Here is my arsenal

1) ET732







10) Taylors







3) of these Installed







1) Outdoor thermometer







I am much more comfortable during cooks with the addition of the 3 thermos recently installed.

To each his own... plenty of good advice has been posted.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 9, 2011)

Onoku said:


> But I know the way to my wife's heart is through a good set of ribs!


*LITERALLY*


----------



## bbqking (Mar 9, 2011)

First, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to the forum! I just updated my digital to the Maverick ET-73 purchased at Amazon for around $30-35 and used it for the first time a week ago and LOVE IT! I didn't have any issues with it and I didn't need to spend the additional funds for the new model that is replacing it, the ET-732. If you don't need a wireless that has a range greater than 100 feet the ET-73 will work just fine. IMHO, it is just as important to monitor your smoker chamber temp as it is to monitor your food temp. With the included chamber probe you don't have to lose precious heat by having to open your chamber up to check temps and you have the freedom to move about doing other stuff without having to constantly monitor your smoke. Good luck with whatever you choose and happy smoking!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> People that don't use the available therms amaze me.
> 
> They are either 10 times better at this stuff than I am, or they could be taking unnecessary chances.
> 
> ...


Ditto here, You may consider putting a Thermopen on your Christmas wish list.  You will find it useful for much more than BBQ.


VirginiaSmokeSignal said:


> Onoku,
> 
> Another thing that was mentioned in all of the above post was that you need to make sure what ever you use is calibrated but it seems no one told you how to tell if your thermometer was right or wrong.  It is easy, water boils at 212 degrees.  So put a pot of water on the stove, bring it to a boil and insert your thermometer, it should read somewhere close to 212 degrees give or take a bit for minerals in the water, hardness of the water, suspended solids, city or well water etc.  If it is reading correctly it will be somewhere around 212 degrees.
> 
> ...


To be accurate, subtract 2⁰ for every 1000ft above sea level.


----------

